# How do i get clearance to work in schools?



## mum jan (Jul 9, 2007)

hi there 
I am new to this site and wanted to know if anyone could tell me how to get info on getting clearance to work in schools in australia, would i have to be living there for years or is there some forms to fill out to get the ball rolling before we get there. I am currently employed at a school so getting references will not be a problem. Any info greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.

Does anyone know about fees for schools , we have been quoted nearly £10.000 for three boys for school, can we pick our own schools or do we have to go with the one they pick for us? can we change the schools once we have been there for a year, or are there restrictions? sorry but we nearly had a fit when they quoted the prices for the boys!!!!! :

Thanks in advance, Jan


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

When you applied for a position here you will be given the appropriate paperwork to fill in.


----------



## mum jan (Jul 9, 2007)

hi Aussiejock 
thanks for the info


----------



## golde (Jul 14, 2007)

I have only experience in NSW only. If you want to work in a private school, then most jobs are advertised in the Sydney Morning Herald (Saturday). For the public schools contact the Department of School Education. They will require transcripts of degrees, visa status etc. and you can get all the info on Casual and Permantent teaching positions. It can take time and patience, but depends on the area and your subject. If you can fill a position in a school that needs you then the process can be very quick and easy!


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

golde said:


> I have only experience in NSW only. If you want to work in a private school, then most jobs are advertised in the Sydney Morning Herald (Saturday). For the public schools contact the Department of School Education. They will require transcripts of degrees, visa status etc. and you can get all the info on Casual and Permantent teaching positions. It can take time and patience, but depends on the area and your subject. If you can fill a position in a school that needs you then the process can be very quick and easy!


I assumed that the OP was a clerical assistant or teacher's aid, as she did not say that she was a teacher, and would only need the child safety check when she arrived. If I am incorrect she would have to gone through the TRA, if she is the visa applicant, then apply to whichever State she decides to reside in.


----------



## nic (Jul 16, 2007)

hi jan
when i emigrated to Oz 20 yrs ago it was impossible to get clearance in advance of my teaching quals, its done individually by the state you live in when you get there and is hard! its not possible to describe the bureacracy you will encounter in Oz......!!! for eg you can't apply for teaching jobs, they are not advertised! you apply to get clearance of your teaching quals to the state you live in, it'll take 6 months, then you join the bottom of the list and may get allocated to a job eventaully... to speed up getting a job you can volunteer to teach in a country or even an outback school for a few yrs at the end of which you will be given a job in the city eg Sydney... the catholic and privates systems are outside of this, so you could apply there... i suggest you try to talk to someone at NSW, QLD or WA etc House [in the strand] before going there, to avoid disappointment!


----------



## mum jan (Jul 9, 2007)

thank you, to all for your info, hope i will be able to get something eventually.


----------



## movemove (Jul 22, 2007)

Not sure if you meant the qualifications to work in a teaching position in a school as the others assumed or the clearance after getting a job in a school. You will most certainly be given the relevant paperwork to fill in once you are offered a position, I believe the 'clearance' consist of a police check and application of a blue card to work with children.


----------

